

In Today's Economy, It Seems Like IQ Is More Important Than Ever - paulpauper

In Today&#x27;s &lt;a href=&quot;http:&#x2F;&#x2F;greyenlightenment.com&#x2F;winner-take-all-nation&#x2F;&quot;&gt;Winner-Take-All Nation&lt;&#x2F;a&gt; competitive Economy, It Seems Like IQ Is More Important Than Ever<p>People are falling behind because of low IQs and the winner-take-all economy that showers great riches upon some and not much for everyone else. Today’s hyper-meritocracy is amplifying the socioeconomic ramifications of individual cognitive differences such that a person with an IQ &gt;110 is much more likely to succeed than someone with an IQ &lt;90 , whereas decades ago the divide wasn&#x27;t so obvious. T
======
moru0011
I think GDP growth is just overly pimped using various statistical trickery
(hedonistic approaches etc.).

Probably the income shows a much clearer picture and the gap is not
necessarily caused by increased inequality.

------
creyes123
Personality, both from genetics and upbringing, is just as important as IQ.

------
paulpauper
[http://greyenlightenment.com/winner-take-all-
nation/](http://greyenlightenment.com/winner-take-all-nation/) link to source.
for some reason they don't allow hyperlinks in post body

~~~
tokenadult
It's in the FAQ for Hacker News.[1]

[Q:] How do I make a link in a question?

[A:] You can't. This is to prevent people from using this method as a way of
submitting a link, but with their comments in a privileged position at the top
of the page. If you want to submit a link with comments, just submit it, then
add a regular comment.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

